# Guia de flybacks HR



## leonardo marquez (Oct 31, 2015)

Un saludo grande para la gente de este foro, mi pregunta se basa en el entendimiento basico de las equivalencias de HR. Todos aqui hacemos uso a diario de informacion relacionada con el reemplazo de flybacks. Siempre que esta informacion es requerida por alguien,cita el archiconocido manual de reemplazos de HR. Ahora este es el punto,por mas que parezca que es tonta la pregunta,alguien podria contestarme como hacen uso de esta informacion ,cuando en los esquemas de esta firma ,los voltajes usados en el pinout de cada modelo esta dado en valores pico a pico???.Como tomamos referencia para el reemplazo??. Desde ya el voltaje de alimentacion o +B del tv obviamente tampoco figura.Desde ya gracias


----------



## Papatero (Nov 1, 2015)

Necesitas algún modelo específico?


----------



## leonardo marquez (Nov 1, 2015)

No es para un modelo especifico,sino que los que trabajamos en esto de la reparacion ,siempre tenemos desarme,de hecho debo tener mas de 50 flybacs,asi que si tenemos que reemplazar uno,y no lo conseguimos o aprovechar algo de desarme,me resulta dificil y tedioso el hecho de buscar a que placa o tv corresponde o ver en el plano,etc,nesecito saber realmente si alguien tiene el metodo para que si por ejemplo la pata 4 dice,213 vpp cual es el voltaje de salida para esa. quizas se puede o no pero me tengo que sacar la duda.Gracias por alguna respuesta.


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 1, 2015)

Lo mas viable que veo en estos casos es apoyarse del plano del tv y del interno de cada flyback y hacerse poco a poco de un resumen del patillaje y la función de cada tipo de flyback, con eso conocerías el diagrama interno del mismo y la función de cada pin, asi también los puedes clasificar dependiendo de la tensión del MAT entre pulgadas de diferentes pantallas.


----------

